# Feld Kürzen in Access



## Simi397 (20. Dezember 2006)

hi

Ich möchte bei einer Acess Datenbank eine Aabfrage erstellen.

Ddas hätte ich an und für sich gemacht aber jetzt haben wir die Aufgabe ein Feld "TNR" zu machen. Das Ganze soll den Wert des Datensatztes "Telefonnummer" in einer der Tabellen haben. an und für sich ein Kinderspiel aber jetzt sollen wir das Ganze so drehen, dass die erste 0 bei der Telefonnummer nicht angezeigt wird. Also die bei allen nummern quasi die erste stelle wegschneiden

Unser Lehrer hat gesagt, das ganze funktioniert über 2 Funktionen, die man ineinander verschachtelt, len und trim.

ich versteh das ganze aber nicht ganz und sitz jetzt erstmal auf dem trockenen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Thx
Simi

PS:
Falls sich jemand die Datei ansehen möchte:
datei

die abfrage die ich meine heist "QKunden".


----------



## Jacka (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Die Len Funktion ermittelt die Anzahl der Zeichen einer Zeichenfolge und gibt sie als Zahl zurück.
Z.B.:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim Text, Text1 As String
 
    Text = "Weihnachten" ' Zeichenfolge definieren
    Text1 = Len(Text)                ' liefert 11
 
    MsgBox Text1
End Sub
```

Right gibt eine vorgegebene Anzahl von Zeichen, ausgehend von der rechten Seite einer Zeichenfolge zurück.


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim Text, Text1 As String
 
    Text = "Weihnachten" ' Zeichenfolge definieren
    Text1 = Right(Text, 5)                ' liefert chten
 
    MsgBox Text1
End Sub
```

Und nun kombiniert:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim Text, Text1, zeichen As String
     
    Text = "Weihnachten" 
    zeichen = Len(Text)      
    Text1 = Right(Text, zeichen - 1)
    MsgBox Text1    ' liefert eihnachten
  
End Sub
```

Oder verschachtelt:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Dim Text, Text1 As String
     
    Text = "Weihnachten" 
    Text1 = Right(Text, Len(Text) - 1)
    MsgBox Text1    ' liefert eihnachten
  
End Sub
```

Schon wieder alles verraten...  

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------

